# Music in YouTube videos?



## Joni (Aug 25, 2018)

Is music in a Youtube video good or just irritating?


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 25, 2018)

Depends on if it suits the video and is used correctly. 

An example would be the use of Jake Chudnow's music in the Vsauce videos.


----------



## Joni (Aug 25, 2018)

Water Draco said:


> Depends on if it suits the video and is used correctly.
> 
> An example would be the use of Jake Chudnow's music in the Vsauce videos.


I want to put music in my video, but I heard a lot that people don't like it, and I shouldn't have any music in my video at all.


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 25, 2018)

I would say to take time to study how music is used in media.

The common complaints that can occur are that the music is distracting, too loud, conceals the voice/voices of people talking, does not fit the subject matter. 

Used correctly it can help reinforce the subject matter of the video and subtly influence the engagement and emotions of the viewers.


----------



## Joni (Aug 25, 2018)

Water Draco said:


> I would say to take time to study how music is used in media.
> 
> The common complaints that can occur are that the music is distracting, too loud, conceals the voice/voices of people talking, does not fit the subject matter.
> 
> Used correctly it can help reinforce the subject matter of the video and subtly influence the engagement and emotions of the viewers.


I think without music my video could be a little bit boring.


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 25, 2018)

I have noticed that Artemis Wishfoot has been using The Stranglers - Waltz in Black quietly in the background of his videos. It is an instrumental piece and it just does enough to provide background support with out being intrusive.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 25, 2018)

I usually am ok with background music, but it needs to be more subtle and not a distraction from your voice
Bad example for background music:



Good example:


----------



## Joni (Aug 25, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I usually am ok with background music, but it needs to be more subtle and not a distraction from your voice
> Bad example for background music:
> 
> 
> ...


Somehow I find the good example as bad as the bad example.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 25, 2018)

Joni said:


> Somehow I find the good example as bad as the bad example.


:s now you know what not to use at least!


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 25, 2018)

Some examples:

In this one Artemis used a variety of instrumental music. There are his intro and outro, cut a ways, and when talking quietly in the background there a variety of tracks used a background support. 






With Vsauce the instrumental music is in background support and again a variety of tracks.






Veritasium is another channel that uses music in support but also skilfully to capture attention and provide reinforcement.


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 25, 2018)

Something else to remember is that YouTube dose have a library of music available that you can use with out paying a fee. But take care to read the terms of use as you usually have to post a credit and some times a link in the video description to the tracks used. Also make sure that you keep a copy of the agreements for any music you use just in case you have to contest a DRM strike. 

The copyright system of YouTube and media companies can be a brutal and it can be all to easy to rack up three strikes and your channel being shut down. It can be as simple as forgetting that a radio was on in the background. 
The only DRM strike I have had was for the very resin that I had not noticed that there was a radio on.


----------



## Joni (Aug 25, 2018)

Water Draco said:


> Something else to remember is that YouTube dose have a library of music available that you can use with out paying a fee. But take care to read the terms of use as you usually have to post a credit and some times a link in the video description to the tracks used. Also make sure that you keep a copy of the agreements for any music you use just in case you have to contest a DRM strike.
> 
> The copyright system of YouTube and media companies can be a brutal and it can be all to easy to rack up three strikes and your channel being shut down. It can be as simple as forgetting that a radio was on in the background.
> The only DRM strike I have had was for the very resin that I had not noticed that there was a radio on.


I'm currently searching in this Youtube music library. Let's see what I can find.


----------



## Joni (Aug 25, 2018)

@Water Draco @TacomaTheDeer  How about this one?


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 25, 2018)

The clap/tambourine and the keyboard sonund are at a much higher level than the overall track. So great care will need to be taken so that those components of the track fit with the video and don't over power or cause a distraction when talking.


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 25, 2018)

What you could do is create a practice voice over and then combine it with the track that you are thinking of using. Then you can play with the leaves as you listen back so that you can determine if it works. 

Some more examples







Moog on this channel actually writes his own music for the channel but still they make great use of music in there shows


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 25, 2018)

Joni said:


> @Water Draco @TacomaTheDeer  How about this one?


I like it


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 25, 2018)

I hate the xylophone and childrens music they play for the cellphone and tablet adds where it shows how convenient the new apps are and the new data plans.


----------



## Joni (Aug 25, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I hate the xylophone and childrens music they play for the cellphone and tablet adds where it shows how convenient the new apps are.


I don't want to link the whole video, but once a Youtuber said: "Are you talking to a child when you put that kind of music in your videos?" All these pseudo DIY channels have that, I hate it.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 26, 2019)

Hey if it's done right, what could possibly go wrong? Sometimes youtubers make mistakes, Tujo here www.bitchute.com: TujoPanda sometimes has the music volume randomly go up to the point where his narration is a bit drowned. Personally I like to put the annoying music from LSD dream emulator in mine, but then again I'm pretty much a troll


----------

